# Keeping the Faith



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Buying all the gold and silver I can right now in anticipation of China's invasion of Taiwan. Taiwan wont be like Ukraine but much worse. Unlike our Moron in Chief the Chinese are not Stupid and I am sure see an opportunity before 2024.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

how will buying PM's now help you after the invasion


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> how will buying PM's now help you after the invasion


Its not just the invasion but I believe that will be the trigger. The Petro Dollar is in its death throws. Soon it will have a competitor as the worlds reserve currency. India, Saudi Arabia and others are making deals with both Russia and China. The sanctions have had almost zero effect on Russia. While our society and military tries to define what a woman is China will invade. When that happens the United States will be supplanted as the biggest superpower just like WW2 supplanted Great Britain. The United States has become a live version of the movie Idiocracy. In times of uncertainty PMs will rise.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

And dont forget we have over 2 more years of the moron-in-chief.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

According to Toronto Girl..who survived the collapse of the USSR as a Ukrankian Tenny bopper..it would be better to stock vodka..cigarettes and toliet paper. Gold and Silver wasnt very useful. A person could barter for some pretty economically. Maybe gold can save Taiwan but my confidence levels aint high.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@Mike Xonox, correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like you're playing the PM market for profit, not for SHTF. That right?


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

bigwheel said:


> According to Toronto Girl..who survived the survived the collapse of the USSR as a Ukrankian Tenny bopper..it would be better to stock vodka..cigarettes and toliet paper. Gold and Silver wasnt very useful. A person could barter for some pretty economically. Maybe gold can save Taiwan but my confidence levels aint high.


I have plenty of "barter" items however silver/gold has had value for thousands of years and I dont see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> @Mike Xonox, correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like you're playing the PM market for profit, not for SHTF. That right?


I am a hoarder not a market player. I buy when I think the price is right and hold. It will be passed on to my son if not needed. I am hoping its not needed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mike Xonox said:


> I am a hoarder not a market player. I buy when I think the price is right and hold. It will be passed on to my son if not needed. I am hoping its not needed.


Ah, I see. Buying low for long term holding.
You just expect the price will go up, and may never come back down, when(not if) China invades Taiwan.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Gold & Silver will be for those who believe the world will stabilize down the road and be more valuable, what happens when a reconstructed government makes "all Gold, Silver and FRNs illegal and will have a buy back and pay 10 cents on the dollar. Far fetched but in 1933 EO 6102 made hoarding gold illegal and it was on the books until 1974, but Who knows what the future will bring.
FWIW: I just got two phone books that will go on the shelf as emergency TP


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mike Xonox said:


> I have plenty of "barter" items however silver/gold has had value for thousands of years and I dont see that changing anytime soon.


What was it worth when folks got hungry and ate their own kids as has happened a time or two over the years?
Had a small chunk of change to invest a decade or two ago. My financial adviser said Gold Silver is as a commodity like oil and pork bellies at the time. I didnt invest. We seem to still be prospering because we are Children of the Lord and guaranteed to be the Grand Prize Winners.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think I would buy land. The one thing they ain't going to make more of. 

So many reasons not to buy shiny metal. But it's your money and still a free country thanks to grandpa and a gun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Think I would buy land. The one thing they ain't going to make more of.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Think I would buy land. The one thing they ain't going to make more of.
> 
> So many reasons not to buy shiny metal. But it's your money and still a free country thanks to grandpa and a gun.


I agree with this 100%. Then once you have the land there are so many things you can build or buy so that you're ready for anything life throws at you.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Chipper said:


> Think I would buy land. The one thing they ain't going to make more of.
> 
> So many reasons not to buy shiny metal. But it's your money and still a free country thanks to grandpa and a gun.


Already have raw land in Hernando County. If I have to bug out thats my destination. As far as PMs the only thing that matters to me is it has had worth for thousands of years.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mike Xonox said:


> Already have raw land in Hernando County. If I have to bug out thats my destination. As far as PMs the only thing that matters to me is it has had worth for thousands of years.


Many things have had value and used for trade throughout history. Are you sure shiny things will hold value in the future?? Past history doesn't predict the future.

Would also make my land my home not a destination. How much or many shiny things will it cost to get to said destination and how will you haul it? Will you pick shiny things over food and supplies when loading up for the trip.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I will be investing in myself instead of gold. Skills can't be taken away and services never lose value. Training as an electrician, getting my Electricians license, pistol permit, motorcycle license, CPR, First aid, random online classes EX


----------

